# breeders list



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

i was looking for a breeder in my area and found areally good site. sure most of you probably already seen it considering it was #1 on the google results

but if you are interested


http://www.justrats.com/breeders/#ML


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that seems like a good list but its really dated. quite a few of the breeders listed don't exist anymore


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

Last updated May 10, 2007. guess they just dont take down the old ones.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.ratster.com It hasn't been updated in a while, because they can't access thye server right now, but it is one of the best ones out. Has rescues too.

**EDITED TO FIX LINK**


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that link can't be right. it sends me to a pianist's home page.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

It's fixed lol Sorry about that.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

http://www.ratseek.com/ is another great site that is actually updated on a regular basis, more than the Ratster is.


----------

